

Ask HN: antibot social weapon - shirman

First of all I would ask you to do not blame me for my english level, I was not so good student.<p>I&#x27;m living in Moscow and now it is not easy time in my region. You all know what happening in the world, I&#x27;ll not write about that again - looks like russian propaganda machine working for full power now [0], and it goes worse every day. Our part of facebook have lot of social media groups [1],[2], which make a posts about news from our media - and looks like in russian facebook sector lot of bots today, of any kind, any type, they are going through groups and like each other trying to moderate social opinion. That is a weapon of propoganda now, and honestly i dont know why no one is trying to fight with that. And after facebook decide to show most popular comment at the front of post, this weapon become very powerfull.<p>Here is an input:
Any bot that likes a comment leaves a track that reachable via facebook API;
Lots of bots have the same time of profile updating posts;
Lots of bots have abot 4-5 photos in profile;
Lots of bots likes each other all the time.<p>Here is a concept:
To create a web portal that anyone could use around the world thats will check any social group in facebook for opinion manipulations. User will input a link for the post or facebook page, and algorithm will download all the data and chech it for cross-likes, input section, etc and show the level of propaganda to user. It will be useful like chrome extension i think, just to show people the truth and to make list of bots.
Honestly, i&#x27;m script-kiddy level programmer and more UI&#x2F;UX designer and project manger and if anyone would like the idea we could make it in team.<p>What do you think about idea?<p>[0] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;commentisfree&#x2F;2014&#x2F;may&#x2F;04&#x2F;pro-russia-trolls-ukraine-guardian-online
[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;gazeta.ru?fref=nf
[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;rianru?fref=ts
======
sharemywin
maybe you could just make a facebook query available and name the queries. to
make it flexible

